# 200 Acres in Johnson Co



## jcbrown714 (Jun 15, 2015)

200 Acres for lease in Johnson County, near Wrightsville.  Planted Pine, Mixed Pine/Hardwood, Stream, Bottomland.  Thinking $10/acre.

Message for more details.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 15, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## csutton4 (Jun 15, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## GCRONL (Jul 17, 2015)

Please call me at 770-722-4089 if this is still available. thanks


----------



## countryboy61 (Jul 24, 2015)

call me 352-262-9157


----------



## Buckshot 29 (Jul 27, 2015)

How far from oak park ga


----------



## UNCLE FESTER (Jan 9, 2016)

Is it still available. If so give me a call

770 616 8559


----------



## monster buck 101 (Jan 10, 2016)

I will take it if it's still available! PM me please Thanks


----------

